
Lenin Was a Mushroom - milankragujevic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenin_was_a_mushroom
======
rinchik
> "...has often been used as proof of the gullibility of the masses"

Spot on! gullibility is a very serious issue, it's a lot easier to blindly
follow than to question, to research, to form an opinion. True for humanity in
general, not specific to Russia.

On the other hand, if you think about it, gullibility may not be an issue at
all, but a psychological defense. When times are tough we tend to be more
gullible, and it brings us comfort to hear what we want to hear, or listen to
confident speakers who briefly "make sense".

------
dang
Last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18421843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18421843)

2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15874839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15874839)

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11952927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11952927)

